# Orange chicken



## Traveler (Nov 4, 2018)

I have never made Chinese Orange chicken before. All the recipes I have looked up call for rice vinegar. None of the store near me stock rice vinegar. Can I use another vinegar and still get a similar taste. If so what kind of vinegar ?
Thank you


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 5, 2018)

Here's Cooking Light's advice:

https://www.cookinglight.com/eating-smart/smart-choices/rice-wine-vinegar-substitute

  As the article points out, rice vinegar is on the sweet side, without the harshness of regular vinegar.  I use it for some dressings (such as cole slaw).  It won't be the same, but I would guess that you could use a small quantity of regular vinegar and make an acceptable dish, as orange chicken is fairly sweet.

  I made this a few days ago in the Instant Pot (with thighs), and it was quite good.  The recipe calls for rice wine or white wine (no vinegar).  I used rice vinegar instead  and the optional Sriracha and tomato sauce to offset the sugar (and I went light on the sugar as well).

https://sweetandsavorymeals.com/instant-pot-orange-chicken/


----------



## jennyema (Nov 5, 2018)

You can find rice vinegar in pretty much every supermarket, but maybe not in Tiajuana …

Its lower in acid than most regular vinegars.  Its not sweet unless you make a mistake and buy the kind that's "seasoned."

Regular white vinegar with a little water added will do the trick.


----------

